# In Dorico in know is Engraving settings and Time Signature settings but what setting it is what does them big?



## JPQ (Mar 3, 2021)

In Dorico in know is Engraving settings and Time Signature settings but what setting it is what does them big? looks bit complex again this area. tried look manual,youtube etc. but no luck and tried few settings for example this what i thinked is related this what i want does not change anything:
Ps. i use trial but i want know more before i buy software.


----------



## Robin (Mar 4, 2021)

Setup->Layout Options->Time Signatures

I would recommend to look at and search through the official Dorico forum over at: https://forums.steinberg.net/c/dorico/8

Many of the developers are active there and you will most likely find answers to all the questions that you posted here in the last days by searching through this forum.


----------

